# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Qua Hàng Nón ghé Cây đa - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Quán Sữa chua ca cao 
> *
> _Địa chỉ: 80 Hàng Nón
> 
> _*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Sữa chua ca cao
> *


Tụ tập bè bạn, thẩn thơ những chiều dài bên vỉa hè, mải mê với những trang sách hay tìm cái thú xem các chương trình của K+ trên phố, thay vì tìm đến một quán café nào đó, bao lâu nay có những người dân Hà thành vẫn chọn cho mình một địa chỉ khá thú vị và độc đáo – *Quán Cây đa.


*

 

Được thiết kế và bài trí theo kiểu café vỉa hè với một không gian nhỏ nhưng có độ mở nên *Quán Cây đa* khá được lòng những vị khách của phố phường. Một đặc điểm khá khác biệt của quán nữa, đó là được dựa bên mình một cây đa cổ thụ, tạo không gian thoáng đãng, râm mát và gần gũi với thiên nhiên.


*
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 13/10/2012

**
*


 *
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 13/102012
*
*
Quán Cây đa* từ mấy chục năm nay vẫn được mọi người nhắc đến kèm một thức uống nổi tiếng – _Sữa chua ca cao_. Sữa chua dẻo được xắt thành những miếng nhỏ, phủ bên trên là lớp ca cao dày, thơm phức. Nguyên liệu tuy đơn giản nhưng để làm nên một hương vị béo ngậy mà thanh mát, sữa chua mềm mà dẻo thì khó có nơi nào làm ngon hơn quán Cây đa này. Sữa chua được chế biến sao cho đủ độ dẻo, không tan ngay trong đá như các quán khác, từng miếng tan dần trong miệng thật mát lạnh. Nếu đánh tan sữa chua thành một thức uống, bạn sẽ có thời gian nhâm nhi cùng bạn bè và cảm nhận hương vị của ca cao quyện lẫn, đậm đà và lắng đọng.


*
Sữa chua ca cao 22k/cốc

*

Bên cạnh sữa chua ca cao, quán Cây đa cũng có một màu rất được lòng thực khách, ấy là *Sữa chua hoa quả tươi*. Cũng sữa chua dẻo nhưng có thêm các loại quả như đu đủ, dưa hấu, thanh long, mít… và thạch rau câu, trộn đều cùng chút sô cô la. Một trải nghiệm có thể sánh ngang hoa quả dầm Tô Tịch!
*
Sữa chua hoa quả tươi phủ sô cô la 22k/cốc


*



> *Quán Cây đa - Sữa chua ca cao*_
> 
> Địa chỉ: 80 Hàng Nón_*
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cây đa*


Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá Quán cafe ở Hà Nội – Quan cafe o Ha Noi

----------


## cheezelsoshi

kết món sữa chua ca cao quá

----------


## littlegirl

món sữa chua hoa quả tươi trông ngon ghê

----------


## wildrose

trông hấp dẫn quá

----------


## littlelove

sữa chua làm được nhiều món ngon thế

----------

